# C++ randomize erweiterung hilfe!



## PersischerLoewe (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle mit einander ich habe ein problem undzwar will ein lotto spiel programmiren was ja als solches nicht grade schwer ist wenn da nicht dieses problem wehre das  sich um die wiederholung  der von random  generirten zahlen handelt ich will das wenn  zahlen ausgesucht worden von randomize diese nicht mehrmals vorhanden sind das bekomme ich aber nicht hin ergendwie hmmm hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen der quwltext den ich erweitert haben möchte ist dieser:

```
#include<conio.h>
#include<iostream.h>
//------------------------------------------------------------------------------
int main()
{int zahl[6],i;
//------------------------------------------------------------------------------
for(int i=0;i<=5;i++)
{
randomize();
 zahl[i]=random(r)+1;
 }
for(i=0;i<=5;i++)
{
cout<<zahl[i];
}

getch();
}
```

wen jemand es schaffen würde es zu erweitern so das nicht zweimal die selben zahlen  da wehren würde ich mich sehr freun !:--)   
ich bedanke mich in voraus 
ich schaue dan nochmal rein hmm wens geht schickt mi ne  e-mail:ersischerLoewe@hotmail.com


----------



## chibisuke (20. Januar 2004)

äh pack mal das randomize() ganz an den anfang deines Programms und vor allem aus der schleife raus....

Aber ansonsten, wird randomize() eigendlich nur von Borland benutzt was ich weiß... alle anderen haben das so:

```
Zufalsgenerator initialisieren:
srand((unsigned) time(NULL));

zufalszahl erzeugen:
(rand()+inValue)%maxValue
```


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Ich dachte eigentlich Schleifen lernt man schon im Kindergarten ... 

Hier die innere Schleife:

```
do{
    zahl[i]=rand()%6;
    
    for(int i2=0;i2<i;i2++){
       if(zahl[i]==zahl[i2])zahl[i]=-1;
    }
 }while(zahl[i]==-1);
```

PS: Nächstes Mal wird aber nach der Netiquette geschrieben!


----------



## PersischerLoewe (20. Januar 2004)

*danke*

ich bedanke mich für eure hilfe


----------

